# Adeline ______ ?



## Excited4First

Hello, 

We know we want to name our baby girl Adeline (duh-line).. But we are having a hard time thinking of a middle name. We like these names for middle names: Olivia and Sophia..... But just need some more ideas because we aren't completely sold on either. 

We know we don't want a one syllable middle name, as our last name is one syllable. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I know an Adeline Charisse and a Adaline Maureen.


----------



## threebirds

Hiya
Lots of names will go really well 
Adeline Amber
Adeline Aubrey
Adeline Eva

Good luck x


----------



## onetwothreebp

Adeline Gracelyn
Adeline Rachelle
Adeline Josephine


----------



## Excited4First

Thanks girls, some good names that I've been able to share with my husband!


----------



## Boo44

Adeline Eva is a beautiful name!


----------



## amytrisha

As soon as I saw this I though 'Adeline Rose'

Other names I think sound nice

Adeline Jade
Adeline Summer
Adeline Marie
Adeline Amber


----------



## Spacey

I think Sophia for the middle name sounds nice. :)

We're actually naming our girl this as well, though a different spelling. We're going to be using Mae for her middle name. 

Other options we thought were nice are Rose, Grace, & Renee.


----------



## pippi_89

Adeline Maria
Adeline Roxanne
Adeline Anna
Adeline Alyssa
Adeline Elizabeth


----------



## d_b

Adeline Nicole popped into my head.


----------



## Excited4First

Great ideas ladies!! I love reading them!


----------



## Brz04

Adeline Claire or Adeline Grace?


----------



## dragonfly26

^^^ Adeline Grace. That's what I was thinking too!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Adeline ciara?


----------



## 4boys1girl

Cowgirl07 said:


> I know an Adeline Charisse and a Adaline Maureen.

Adeline Charisse is so pretty ;)


----------



## wannabemomy37

Adeline Michelle is what came to mind right away

Adeline Deserai
Adeline Noel
Adeline Maria
Adeline Isabel
Adeline Theresa


----------



## lisabrown34

Adeline Grace is lovely!


----------



## Excited4First

Update ladies... We are going to name our baby girl Adeline Emily!


----------

